

"This is similar to how heroin is sold." - jasongullickson
http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2009/07/15/windows-7-so-great-microsoft-is-giving-it-away-for-free/

======
ErrantX
old news, poorly written with a big anti-M$ slant. steer clear. (bad title
too)

